# Old Life Like Freeze Ice Cream Drive In



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Received 1 old rare kit but without building instructions, one part ist lost - one king cones plate.

Hope someone can help me with the instructions for build up - email is OK.

Thank you


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Everything is oK, build up without the instructions,mount tomorrow the glas section,some small paint work and then it`s ready for some pics


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I LOVE that building!! I have one on my layout, and I picked up a beat-up extra one at a yard sale this summer... 

If you still want directions, let me know... I can scan them or copy and mail them...

--rick


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

What a great peice of scenery!! Nice find Sat!! (Green with envy now) :wave:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I LOVE that building!! I have one on my layout, and I picked up a beat-up extra one at a yard sale this summer...
> 
> If you still want directions, let me know... I can scan them or copy and mail them...
> 
> --rick


Hi Rick, yes that`s a great building , but hard to find at <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>. Thank you very much for your offer to make a scan...my email is [email protected]actually I have some small pieces and I don`t know the mounting place. Also I found on the right 2 and on the back wall 3 holes...
 
I`am lucky to received this complete except the outside light spots and one half
of the king size cones plate - but it`s not a great problem....I made it out of
some old bunch of plastic parts from old building kits.

Next building: 1 old Plasticville Drive in Hamburger Stand.....received it as a wreck...only the box is mint, walls broken, base plate is for trash
 
but it`s also a nice building like the freeze drive in :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wow, that is a nice building...... I've got several cool buildings just waiting to be displayed on a layout..... *sigh*.....just need someone with a moving truck and $$$ to come pick up the rest of my toy collection ....so I can build my damn slot car layout already!!!! :freak: :lol:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Wow, that is a nice building...... I've got several cool buildings just waiting to be displayed on a layout..... *sigh*.....just need someone with a moving truck and $$$ to come pick up the rest of my toy collection ....so I can build my damn slot car layout already!!!!
> 
> 
> Hi TX,
> ...


----------



## Dixie Larsen (Oct 2, 2013)

*HO Scale Buildings for Sale*

Hi. I found this hobbytalk.com site when researching details about my Freezee Ice Cream Drive-in model (discussed in the string, below). I have 12 HO-scale buildings, including the Freezee Drive-in, that I would like to sell at a good price. Contact me for details and pictures. See the list of available items, below. Many could date back to the '70's.

HO-scale Uncle Joe's Barber Shop - A.H.M Masterpiece Series 5738
HO-scale Water Tower- A.H.M Masterpiece 5836
HO-scale Operating Piggyback Loader and Unloader Depot - with Union 
Pacific Trailer - Tyco #903
HO-scale Freight Unloading Boxcar - Tyco 930
HO-scale Freeze Ice Cream Drive In; Buildems Model S-359
HO-scale Pedestrian Bridge - Bachmann 2672
HO-scale Steam Whistle in Billboard - Tyco 934
HO-scale Suburban Station - Plasticville 2806 
HO-scale New Car Showroom - Bachmann 2907
HO-scale Cape Cod House - Bachmann 2631
HO-scale Highway Miniatures - Jordan Products 360-221
HO-scale Barnyard & Animals Landscape - Bachmann 2554


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pics, pics, we want pics


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, here's the deal... To post pix you need 5 posts.. That's easy enough.. When you're ready, post them in swap and sell, which is where the selling is supposed to take place. I would also suggest having prices in mind, and note whether you want to sell as a lot or individually. It looks like you have some cool stuff there, so you might just find some buyers.. We really are a visual bunch though, so try to get the pictures!! Oh, and photobucket is free, and has a much higher picture limit..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dixie,
Are you in Sunnyvale, TX? That's like ten minutes away...


----------

